# Lost a 12 footer on Navarre Beach today.



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Lost: 12 footer on Navarre Beach. 

So, I managed to lose my 12' Ugly Stick with a Penn battle II 8000 reel, today at number 7. It got hit while I was raking sand fleas, and my three (rather observant) friends that accompanied me somehow missed a 12' rod being pulled into the angry surf. Just a fantastic day! 

I've been fishing for many, many years, and have never lost any gear. I've had that setup for a while, and done really well with it. I had a triple drop rig, with sand fleas, so perhaps a bull hit it. Doubt it was a shark, but who knows. Thought I might be lucky and someone else fishing along the beach snagged the line. If so, please contact me. Might be salvageable if it's not in the water too long. Hope everyone had a better day than mine. Thanks!


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

School of Jacks?. Had a friend that lost one when a bunch of jacks came storming through.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Could have been. I never saw the rod get hit, so I really have no idea. Considering the spike was in deep, and it takes a lot to pull that rod over, it very well could have been jacks. Just sickening.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I know I'd be sick too. That said, I might have to go for a walk on the beach tomorrow morning, been in the market for a new rod & reel


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Diggety said:


> I know I'd be sick too. That said, I might have to go for a walk on the beach tomorrow morning, been in the market for a new rod & reel


Salt in the wound. Thanks.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just for a "lessons learned" kinda thing. 

Do you think the rod might have been too upright? Drag set too tight?

Besides being right there, will you do it different next time?

Sorry, I have not surf fished in years. Looking to start in the near future.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That rod should not be very far from where it went in the water maybe 50 ft, Once it hits the bottom the reel will start to anchor it and the line will break. Most of the time. Go back and start casting a treble hook out. Hope no one was there and seen you loose it. Good Luck.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*lost*

time for a mask and snorkel..


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

We would have gone in with a snorkel yesterday, but the surf was entirely too rough. Headed back over to check the water around the spot shortly.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Hope you find it. Should still be fine at this point

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like your drag was a little too tight. That's a bummer


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I lost one couple of years ago and got a big triple hook that was weighted I tried for a whole day and dragged in more line than I have ever seen. But, the good thing was that I did get me rod and reel back when I was casting across the grain instead of straight out. Good luck.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

daniel9829 said:


> I lost one couple of years ago and got a big triple hook that was weighted I tried for a whole day and dragged in more line than I have ever seen. But, the good thing was that I did get me rod and reel back when I was casting across the grain instead of straight out. Good luck.


Just found snagging treble hooks on ebay. I'll see if Half Hitch has any large/heavy in stock. I've never had to attempt this. I threw a gotcha today, but with the surf rolling hard, it was pointless. So I suppose I should go with a really slow retrieve, and make parallel sweeps, yes?


----------



## BillDance (Apr 20, 2017)

Half hitch had them the other day , I'd say just make sure it's in contact with the bottom all the time and try to grid the water you wanna check in your mind . Search one square of the grid thoroughly and then move on to ensure you have searched thoroughlly . The reel will be fine just keep it in a bucket of water until you can get it apart and soaking in oil right away . Good luck .


----------

